# Sunburst with a lens covered in sea spray



## SquarePeg (May 23, 2021)

I kind of like the cool onion bokeh effect but couldn't recreate this if I tried.  



OBX Sunrise by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## smoke665 (May 24, 2021)

Maybe you should patent a "Sea Spray" filter? Think of it, you could be the next Instagram fad! LOL

Great shot by the way!


----------



## SquarePeg (May 24, 2021)

Strangely, the sea spray/dirty lens didn't really impact the other photos.  Maybe because this one was so stopped down and I was focusing on something very close?  The photos I took after this don't show any spots.


----------



## weepete (May 24, 2021)

I really like this shot, you've got one hot pixel in the sand I'd clone out but it's really lovely shot and I like the oof effect of the spray with the vertical split. Cracking photo!


----------



## SquarePeg (May 24, 2021)

weepete said:


> I really like this shot, you've got one hot pixel in the sand I'd clone out but it's really lovely shot and I like the oof effect of the spray with the vertical split. Cracking photo!



Good eye!  Missed that during my edit.


----------



## jeffashman (May 25, 2021)

That a great shot! I really like the effects!


----------

